# Might get my first tattoo today!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Last monday was my mums birthday and she's always wanted the 16 point toronto maple leafs logo on her arm. (My mum loves tattoos lol) but never really had the cash for it.


I saved up the money and we are going today at 2! Taking my sister and my brother as well. My sister and I might get our own tattoos as a tribute to our mom who has worked very hard to support us.

She has a bird tattoo on her hand and we will probably end up with something the same.

I dont know if I have enough cash to get this done but it will definatly get done eventually lol.

Seeya later today!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

You're make me want another one. Oooo did Styx draw something up for you?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

wooooo Ink! My buddy has some sick tats. 

I would get one or two, but in Japan tattoos are very taboo - only gangsters have them. And you get banned form everywhere o.o


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

cool! my gf and I are thinking of getting something that matches, probably a honeymoon thing.... she said her dad can't ever know, so it will have to be on her bum probably lol!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

nope nothing done up yet... wasnt allowed to get mine today :S

Apparently its common practice to not do someones first tattoo on their hand.  He said i would have to get some others done first before I got one in sucha visible place. Hard to get a job and other reasons... 

I was all pumped for it too.... 

But moms! Did it ever turn out great! The guy who did it was really really nice and really good. A lot of them had been wary about doing such tattoo with the lettering because it's difficult to get it out right. But thats what my mom wanted and thats what she got lol.

I'll post pictures as soon as I get em.

Kat when you and I go get one I'll go to this place.. Its really really nice and turned out well!

Matching ones is cute Jim :3


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a tattoo, decepticon Insignia (yes I am a tf geek) Had it for about 5 years. Love it!


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I have one as well, fighting irish leprechaun. Have had mine for about 12 years


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

i got one its a huge bone dragon that i drew myself covers my uperback sholder blade to sholderblade and down about 10 inches


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I've got a couple too..


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

did you know...its illegal to get a tattoo on your fingertips? could change your fingerprint.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

newbiefishfanatic said:


> did you know...its illegal to get a tattoo on your fingertips? could change your fingerprint.


Where did you hear that?

How is ink under the skin going to affect the fingerprint that is on the skin's surface? The skin is shed constantly any scabbing etc would be gone in short order.

Direct me to this law..... 

I think you are the victim of an urban myth I have seen numerous finger tattoos


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

really? i have asked at 3 different parlours and no one will do it! where can you get it done?! i want 3...er...6!


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

So, Cid, are you getting a fish tattoo?

Re: urban myths, this is a good site with general info about health risks associated with tattoos. (I'd heard once that lower back tattoos make epidurals riskier, but apparently that is not true. The one about MRIs and tattoos is true, though).

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/tattoos-and-piercings/MC00020


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yup, that one will probably be bigger and I have no idea on what I want exactly. Maybe a ornate polypterus or something along those lines.. I'll have to do some thinking and talking with them.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

How about a favourite betta? I am still trying to decide if I want dewi done on me somewhere.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea that would be great too!!! Could always have one made of nanashi <3


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So here is my mom and her new tattoo!!! <3





































Can you tell she likes the leafs? LOL


----------

